

Ghost-ssh means never having to touch ssh/config again - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/ghost-means-never-having-to-touch-sshconfig-again/

======
visak
According to the developer of ghost, the ghost-ssh features will be removed in
the near future. Which is sad.

More at <https://github.com/bjeanes/ghost/issues/40>

------
nicke23
Very useful feature. Thx!

